# Try this with an evacuated tube collector....



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

http://youtu.be/FZS0ygC2L2E


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What, no "likes"? I'm breaking stuff on television here........


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That was you on top of the dumpster, right?

I thought your helper was going to throw the pipe at the glass and hit your leg....but alas, his aim was true.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

No safety glasses?

And get a haircut, you Gawdamn Hippie.:jester::jester:


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

OSHA probably wouldn't approve of fun stuff like that.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Should have used bullets.... :laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, at least there wasn't two minutes of trying to position the camera like in your toilet videos.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> Well, at least there wasn't two minutes of trying to position the camera like in your toilet videos.


I enlisted the wife to hold the camera-phone on this one :tt2:


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

That was interesting. I've installed a couple of evacuated tube systems, but wasn't familiar with the flat plate.


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice hammer! lmao


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Whats up with the toilet video where you remove a toilet set with silicone... you say you installed the toilet a year before, no double nuts? Why not use clear caulking instead? :blink:


----------

